# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Hey, android Andy?

## NYCFred

1292431357-qccodeandy.png

----------


## andynap

> 1292431357-qccodeandy.png




LMAO

----------


## JEK



----------


## NYCFred

> 



so much for my double secret code...LOL
gotta ruin all my fun. 

Shouldn't we change his name to AndroidNap??

----------


## andynap

All these apps running are draining the battery pretty fast- gotta turn them off including the  Bluetooth when I am not in the car.

----------


## NYCFred

app store: "Smart Bar"

lets you control em all individually. Freebie
I had too much running in the background, also. Easier this way to just run or kill the ones you want. 

So much easier with open source apps, as opposed to the anal retentive control freak boys from Cupertino.

I'm also lovin the Ari Gold Soundbar....

----------


## JEK

It is so quaint watching you boys explore the brave new world of 2007.

----------


## Eddie

> It is so quaint watching you boys explore the brave new world of 2007.



I have friends who swear by the "abacus", "arrowhead design", and "welcome to the iron age" apps...

----------


## andynap

> It is so quaint watching you boys explore the brave new world of 2007.




And it's so you to say that. Anything to take the fun out. And I would not have been able to get what I got in 2007.

----------


## JEK

It all started with the iPhone in 2007.

----------


## andynap

Yes I know all about it but there was no Android and particulary no non-contract phones here.

----------


## Petri

> It all started with the iPhone in 2007.



Is that the same 2007 when Steve Jobs that people don't need Apps nor 3G?

----------


## JEK

For such a flawed strategy it seems to be working pretty well. iPad an all. This touch stuff and app stuff.

----------


## Petri

> For such a flawed strategy it seems to be working pretty well. iPad an all. This touch stuff and app stuff.



The best people are smart afterwards so it's quite safe to say that Steve said that because all the App development tools weren't yet ready for prime time.  People started making 3rd party Apps as soon as the phone was jailbreaked the first time..  lack of official tools didn't stop the smart ones.

iPhone 2 was barely sold outside the US and considering the struggle iPhone 2 caused in AT&T's GSM/EDGE network, the AT&T 3G network just wasn't ready either.  If 3G had been an option in the US at the time, a trip to Europe would have convinced Steve that 3G was the only way to go for such a mobile data dependent phone.

So no doubt the strategy was there right from the beginning, they just had to make silly excuses to buy time to implement it ;-)

----------


## andynap

> Smart Bar




Thanks- perfect app for controlling everything in one place.

----------


## mcginnis67

If you have a Samsung Fascinate (which is the best phone I have owned) hold the Home button down and you will see a choice for Task Manager - this may be available on other Android devices as well but I don't know.

You can easily see what is running and end any or all applications.  From here you can also see and uninstall all the apps you have as well as get a summary of the devices memory.

Joe

----------


## Petri

The recommendation on both Android and iOS is that people shouldn't need to kill Apps manually.  The operating system limits the resources they can consume (a'la iOS) or even shuts them down when necessary (a'la Android).

.. but considering the quality of many Apps, killing Apps manually may be useful sometimes.  Or at least one should keep the devices free of unnecessary apps.

----------


## NYCFred

> Smart Bar
> 			
> 		
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks- perfect app for controlling everything in one place.



The T-mob kid actually removed my anti-virus software...which I was using also for contact/data backup. 
Said it would screw up google backup, and that I should just be careful loading apps....since, y'know, nobody is really monitoring the Android marketplace.

Nice to be treated like an adult for a change.

----------


## NYCFred

> The recommendation on both Android and iOS is that people shouldn't need to kill Apps manually.  The operating system limits the resources they can consume (a'la iOS) or even shuts them down when necessary (a'la Android).
> 
> .. but considering the quality of many Apps, killing Apps manually may be useful sometimes.  Or at least one should keep the devices free of unnecessary apps.




For me, it's more about preserving battery life...
GPS, bluetooth etc just devour it. 

Oh, well, if/when the battery goes, I can just get another on Ebay....since it's "User replaceable" and all that....

----------


## JEK

The brand I carry can keep a charge for two days with all that stuff on and running.

----------


## NYCFred

> The brand I carry can keep a charge for two days with all that stuff on and running.



Until it can't. Then what?

----------


## KevinS

> Until it can't. Then what?



Fred,

You already know the answer.  By the time that happens John will already be into a newer iPhone model, and it will be somebody else's problem.

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> 
> Until it can't. Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Fred,
> 
> You already know the answer.  By the time that happens John will already be into a newer iPhone model, and it will be somebody else's problem.



LOL...prob right.

----------


## Eddie

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> The brand I carry can keep a charge for two days with all that stuff on and running.
> 
> 
> 
> Until it can't. Then what?



Uh... recharge it?

----------


## NYCFred

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by JEK
> ...



nah. One of the issues with apples is that the batteries are not user replaceable. when it won't hold a charge, gotta ship it back.

----------


## Eddie

How long does it take before it won't hold a charge? I've had mine for over a year, without that problem.

----------


## Eddie

Also, can't you get the battery replaced at an Apple Store? I guess I should know more about this issue.

----------


## JEK

You can.

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by NYCFred
> 
> 
> Until it can't. Then what?
> 
> 
> 
> Fred,
> 
> You already know the answer.  By the time that happens John will already be into a newer iPhone model, and it will be somebody else's problem.




 Guilty as charged your honor :)

----------


## Petri

> For me, it's more about preserving battery life...
> GPS, bluetooth etc just devour it.



Yep, Android isn't as good as iOS to handle GPS, BT, Wi-Fi and other battery drainers.

There are some pretty good apps that add buttons to turn them on/off easily.

----------


## andynap

> There are some pretty good apps that add buttons to turn them on/off easily.



See posts above re: Smart Bar

----------


## Voosh

OK. My dumb question of the day. What is the format called in that first post by Fred?

----------


## JEK

QR Code


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QR_Code

----------


## Voosh

Thnx. 

Just used bcTester 4.8

----------

